# Forellen



## til (17. August 2002)

Hochwasser geht zurück, die Forellen sind noch in den ruhigen Stellen konzentriert und beissen super. Jedenfalls an der Birs hab ich gestern Abend in knapp 3 Stunden 9 Massige erwischt beim Spinnfischen mit Wathose. Wasser ist noch schnell und gerade richtig trüb zum Spinnen.


----------



## HuchenAlex (24. August 2002)

Da die meisten Fließgewässer bei uns noch eine Färbung ähnlich dem Automatenkaffe im Büro aufweisen, ist Forellenmäßig noch nichts zu holen... beim Spinnfischen sowieso nicht, und auch auf Naturköder nur sehr bescheidene, höchst sporadische Erfolge..


----------



## til (16. September 2002)

*Birs*

Forellen beissen immer noch gut auf Spinner, aber scheinen Kopfbeisser zu sein, denn der Haken hängt oft von aussen am Maulwinkel und dort nicht besonders gut. Lieber Spinner mit nicht zu schlankem Blatt nehmen. Wo erlaubt viellleicht Wobbler mit zwei Haken. Teste nächstens Wobbler mit nur Kopfdrilling (nur ein Haken erlaubt).


----------

